# Is there compability with BCM4312 in FreeBSD?



## giwrg98 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have been using Linux for some time and now I would like to try out also FreeBSD. My wireless card chipset is BCM4312 andin Linux I have been using the b43 Driver so I could put the card to monitor mode. Can I install the b43 driver in FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2011)

bwi(4) .. see http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#WLAN


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 1, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> bwi(4) .. see http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#WLAN


Ok,thak you very much!
(This is a fast community! :beergrin )


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2011)

This is a community with excellent documentation


----------

